# 32 Lashed or TM two



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guys.

Im in my 2nd season of boarding and not doing rails,park or pipe yet.
Just cruising groomers and where its safe enough I will go off piste and am focusing on good carving.
New Zealand conditions so not a lot of POW this season.

So my first pair of boots and I got the 32 lashed.
I was wondering for maybe next season whether to try the TM two Stevens model (lace version) and whether it might be too stiff a boot for me.

I have rome 390 boss bindings and a flow solitude 2012 board 158cm and the solitude is pretty stiff ...7 rating.
Im wanting boots that are responsive enough so I don't have to work too hard to turn the board therefore overleaning etc catching edges.

The 32 lashed are rated 4 but most people say they are a good all round boot. But I hear the TM two is just far better overall.

Anyone had both of these recently ?
Remember for me Im barely an intermediate ,gone about maybe 7 times last season.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

stevros48 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Im in my 2nd season of boarding and not doing rails,park or pipe yet.
> Just cruising groomers and where its safe enough I will go off piste and am focusing on good carving.
> ...


It does not matter. Just find a pair that fits you well.

And please stop starting all these multiple threads (up to 4 now) - I realize that this is a big concern for you (and boots *are* the most important piece of equipment to get right), but your question has been pretty comprehensively answered by now.


----------

